# Nom de fichier trop long



## sempremafioso (1 Août 2007)

Bonjour,

J'utilise un serveur Windows 2003 Server (j'entend déjà crier les users mac qui se demande ce que fout mon post ici, ou encore que j'ai pas qu'a utiliser Windows) pour exploiter un SAN Intel de 3,5 To (c'est quoi un SAN ... faut pas crier alors si on sais pas ce que c'est ;-) ).

Sur mon serveur, j'ai donc un "disque dur" de 3,5 To. Sur ce disque, j'ai créer plusieurs dossiers, qui sont partagés et accessibles depuis n'importe quel ordinateur (Mac et PC)

Ce que je souhaite, c'est pouvoir utiliser cet espace de stockage depuis des Macs.

Le problème que je rencontre est que lorsque je transfert les dossiers se trouvant sur un Mac vers un dossier se trouvant sur le fameux serveur 2003, j'ai le message suivant sur le MAC :
"Impossible de copier l'étélment "nom de mon fichier avec un bon / au milieu de fichier.kkch" : son nom est trop long ou il contient des caractères que le disque ne peut pas afficher."

Il semble que sous un disque formater en NTFS, on ne peut pas créer un fichier comportant des / ou autres caractères biscornus ... ceci-dit, existe-t-il une solution a part renomer mes fichiers ? Un patch à passer sur le serveur ? 

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## canibal (1 Août 2007)

le mieux c'est dutiliser un script en shell sur ton mac ou sur tes linux avant la copie par une simple commande sed qui va supprimer tous les caractère spéciaux....

(enfin ce ne sont réelement des caractères spéciaux dans ce cas mais plus des délimiteurs de chaines qui n'ont pas la meme interprétation suivant le système d'exploit....)


----------



## supermoquette (1 Août 2007)

Y a &#231;a mais je n'ai jamais test&#233;&#8230;


----------



## sempremafioso (2 Août 2007)

Merci pour vos réponses.

Entre temps, je me suis également aperçu que lorsque je transfert une arborescence MAC sur mon fameux SAN gérer par Windows 20033 SRV, même s'il n'y a pas de caracètres spéciaux mais que les noms de dossiers et fichiers sont longs, au bout d'un moment, ça bloque en me disant que le nom est trop long.

A part abuser de la touche suppr. pour raccourcir les noms de dossiers et fichiers, avez-vous déjà rencontré ce problème ? Quelles solutions avez-vous trouvé ?

Pour info, mes laborieuses connaissances sous MAC OS sont du au fait que je suis un jeune Switcher qui utilise un MAC à la maison, mais là je suis dans un environnement de production qui est assez pointu ... soyez indulgents  

Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (2 Août 2007)

J'ai eu le m&#234;me probl&#232;me en effectuant un copier-coller de mes docs pour en faire une sauvegarde sur mon disque dur externe....
Blocage sur des noms trop long d'ic&#244;nes de dossiers que j'avais r&#233;cup&#233;r&#233;.


----------



## MamaCass (2 Août 2007)

@Hobbes Ze Tiger : C'est un probl&#232;me de format de disque, pour faire une sauvegarde (donc fichiers + fichiers cach&#233;s + fichiers syst&#232;me de la library par exemple) de Mac OS X vers un autre disque, il faut que ce dernier soit en HFS+ (mac os &#233;tendu journalis&#233; ou pas)

@sempremafioso : je ne vois pas de solution pour toi &#224; part les solutions de canibal et SM


----------

